# Sandhill cranes.



## pjaye (Jul 19, 2016)

...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2016)

Great shots, were you in my back yard?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice set Barb


----------



## pjaye (Jul 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Great shots, were you in my back yard?


I was! Didn't you see me waving?


----------



## pjaye (Jul 20, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set Barb


Thanks Logan.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice catches for the Summer!     Planning a trip the first part of November to Bosque del Apache NWR in NM   to catch a few thousand cranes with any luck!    As a kid in Nebraska seeing the thousands every Spring along the Platte River was a highlight of the year  (not much happens out on the plains.  lol)


----------

